# Hello, can someone recommend a new outlet and plug



## southernfryedyankee (Jul 13, 2015)

For my trolling motor? My MK Riptide gets really weird and erratic after awhile and it looks like the plug has some damage/corrosion. This appears to be a 2 wire system from the male part and the female part. I will be replacing both but there are a few different kids. I will also be changing out the circuit breaker that attaches to the battery terminal if someone could also recommend 1 of those too. I thank yall in advance, could fixing the terminal help my erratic steering a loss of power?


----------



## nguye569 (Jul 13, 2015)

this is the plug I am using and happy with it.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00434SEKC?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00

have you tried using your trolling motor without the plugs to see if you still have problems?


----------



## GYPSY400 (Jul 15, 2015)

This is what I have rigged up on my 55lb bow mount
https://www.amazon.com/Hubbell-HBL5366C-5-20P-Black-White/dp/B000NV5Y5C
It was fairly cheap at the local hardware store for both ends.. 4 years so far, no issues.


----------



## TNtroller (Jul 15, 2015)

I've used some quick connect connectors made by HB, got them at WM for $10 or so. They are in the boating section near the HB TM's the local one stocks. Work fine and would tell you if the current plug is bad or not.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jul 15, 2015)

These are the best plugs I have found. I use to go through 2 or 3 plugs a year until I switched to these. I would melt them from heavy use of trolling motor bowfishing, running the trolling motor at fast speeds all day long. Haven't had to replace one of this type yet.

https://www.westmarine.com/buy/marinco--connectpro-trolling-motor-plug-receptacle--P009_275_007_500


----------



## jojo (Jul 19, 2015)

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> These are the best plugs I have found. I use to go through 2 or 3 plugs a year until I switched to these. I would melt them from heavy use of trolling motor bowfishing, running the trolling motor at fast speeds all day long. Haven't had to replace one of this type yet.
> 
> https://www.westmarine.com/buy/marinco--connectpro-trolling-motor-plug-receptacle--P009_275_007_500


Agreed.


----------



## Wyatt (Jul 19, 2015)

I'll be keeping an eye on the options in this thread as I'm in the market for one as well. The PO appallingly hard wired the trolling motor in and just looking at it drives me slap insane. Since I'm swapping out the trolling motor with the one from my other rig, might as well do it right the first time.


----------



## golfrnut (Jul 20, 2015)

https://www.amazon.com/Battery-Tender-027-0004-BK-Trolling-Connector/dp/B002UCLJG0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1437405108&sr=8-1&keywords=battery+tender+plug


These are the ones I have for a bow and transom motor. Very solid and have a center locking pin, not a chance for slop in there. Not a cheap option, but you get a very solid QD.


----------

